
Facts about Covid-19 – Swiss Policy Research - mrfusion
https://swprs.org/facts-about-covid-19/
======
lbeltrame
Note that while this page says "facts", some of the facts presented are
editorialized to match the writer's expectations. Example: the infection
fatality rate estimate only mentions the lower bound of the confidence
interval.

Another example: the part on the Oxford vaccine completely misrepresents what
the publication on the macaques experiment says.

So, there might be useful information there, but I suggest reading _cum grano
salis_ , and often check the sources instead of trusting what's written
blindly.

